# Yaby now in the UK woop woop



## bubbas454 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey all,

It has been a while since I graced the forums what with one thing and another I have been really busy.

Just wanted to let you know that I came across a UK site stocking Yaby and so they say they will be stocking OCC and Face Atelier soon. 

I placed an order friday and got it saturday morning which was a shock to say the least and I got a freebie which is always a plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The address is The Make-up Artist Boutique

So from first impressions they seem amazing.

So thats my share of the day enjoy

xxx


----------

